

Posterous chooses The Rackspace Cloud over Amazon - nicklongo
http://www.rackspacecloud.com/blog/2009/11/10/posterous-chooses-the-rackspace-cloud-over-amazon/

======
bonsaitree
Aside from being sourced directly from the Rackspace blog, there are NO
logical/technical reasons given for the the switch.

This is a pure PR puff piece.

Why is this even on HN in the first place?!

------
mark_l_watson
I haven't yet used Rackspace cloud services, but from reading the
documentation, I do like that they integrate a persistent file system with
compute units (whatever they call them). Compare with EC2 and separate EBS
volumes:

I used to spend a lot of time with EC2 deployments dealing with attaching EBS
volumes, then starting services that required the EBS volumes (though I
finally got this down pat).

------
jacquesm
It would be nice to see their rationale for using cloud services at all, their
use case seems to be much better served by leasing a bunch of servers.

~~~
PStamatiou
Also - I wonder if there were any incentives. From past experience I know that
such companies will give huge discounts and sometimes free service to bring
such brands on board.

~~~
psranga
Yep, not news unless they have the exact same contract that I will if I sign
up.

------
siculars
it sounds like they used to use aws, specifically s3. why did they switch?
performance? cost?

~~~
Pahalial
Yeah, the direct comparison in the title and opening paragraph seems to be
pure SEO, as the reasoning behind Rackspace > AWS is never elaborated on at
all.

~~~
patio11
This may be surprising to the Internet generation, but companies have crowed
when they win accounts over from more established competitors for even longer
than there has been search engines. Among less worthy chest thumping reasons,
providing social proof helps motivate customers who are on the fence by
letting your internal champions say "Hey, X just switched to Z, we look to X
for leadership in our industry, let's do Z" and "Z is a safe choice, after
all, X uses it. I can recommend Z to my boss and not get fired".

------
aristus
Awesome. Now let's work towards the day when this is not an exclusive choice.

------
jamesbritt
As has todoist.com.

